# What's the Worst Horse Name You've Ever Heard?



## Jessabel

So, what's the stupidest horse name you've ever heard? Y'know, the ones that actually make you feel bad for the horse and wonder what the devil the owner was thinking.

One time, I saw a mare for sale who's registered name was Dry Soap. I also came across a QH gelding called Little Gay Bar King. :lol: Can't you just hear those being announced at shows?


----------



## Kawonu

My first pony was called Spooky. Not liking it, I was quick to change it to Ponto - he seemed to pick up on it rather quickly. It was silly to me. It would be bad in my opinion to name a horse "Spooky," then try to sell it. I knew the horse a bit before I got him, though. The only thing he shied from was water hoses and fly spray.


----------



## thatgirlcaitlin

The worse name I can think of is Paddy's mom's name. Her name is Gerdy, rhymes with dirty. I can't stand her name, I hate saying it. I don't know why either, just don't like it. So I always just refer to her as Momma.


----------



## AQHA13

Alpo 
-referring to dog food


----------



## Dialed In

I've heard lots of terrible racehorse names...I guess that's what happens with that many horses to name. Tiny Pink Panties, Hoof Hearted, and Viagra River were among the worst


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5

My first horse's show name was Kissing Wind. His sire's name was The North Wind and his granddam was Kiss This so his breeders decided to combine them...I guess? LOL but don't worry, I called him Merlin. The poor guy needed a sensible barn name.


----------



## Carleen

Flash came to me with the nickname "Gomer".


----------



## Brighteyes

There is a line of quarter horse by a stallion named Asset. One of his daughters was named, "Kiss My Asset" :lol:


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

One time a lady at the barn was trying to name her qh foal and put up a suggestion sheet at the barn. Her mares name was butter n smoke and the stallion was private something.. someone wrote on the sheet "butter my privates". To say the least it was not the winner!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dialed In

I forgot this one...I used to own a mare (TB) whose sire was called Manlove...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintedFury

I have a friend that the first horse that was bought for her, when she got him, his name was Buzzard. Needless to say, she changed it.


----------



## Lonannuniel

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> One time a lady at the barn was trying to name her qh foal and put up a suggestion sheet at the barn. Her mares name was butter n smoke and the stallion was private something.. someone wrote on the sheet "butter my privates". To say the least it was not the winner!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


^^ that got me giggling! it would make my day to hear that name said over a loud speaker at a horse show!


----------



## Kashmere

Spot!
i hate that name aspecially for paints or appaloosas haha


----------



## Phantomcolt18

I've heard a few:

-Snickerdoodle ~cringe~
-Bucky -(You're seriously just asking for it)
-Cartwright (I just don't know this one)
-Colt (yes his name was Colt)
-Dangler (When asked why their horse was named that their reply was "Cause he dangles" ~face palm~ ~giggle~ )
-Killer (sweetest little pony at the trail riding place I used to go to years ago)
-Pal (She was a palomino)

This one is my favorite haha:
-Cheese and Crackers(2 separate horses).........A kid in my Sophmore Chemistry class mentioned he had horses so I asked what kind. He told me. I asked their names. He started with "I swear I didn't name them my sister did." I was like "Okaaaaayyy, what are their names." "The paint is crackers, and the QH is cheese. My sister wanted cheese and crackers." I Started cracking up and asked if he was serious.......he was.


----------



## arashowjumper

theres a warmblood that jumpls pretty high like 130+ and its name is DE REOJO it means sideways... why i hate it so much? well the horse was born one eye, and i feel they make fun of him and thats his registered name!.
if i get him IM SOOOchanging it lol


----------



## apachewhitesox

Haha some of these are great. 

I have also met a horse called Colt he was a gelding though I think. 
I also new someone who called every horse by its colour. So appy, chestnut, bay. He would ask someone to grab the chestnut and there would be something like at least 5 chestnuts in the herd hehe.

If I can remember any more I'll add them


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

Banjo. There's a horse at my barn named Banjo. I hate the name. He was also the first horses to ever throw me off.


----------



## iridehorses

I had a QH a few years ago whose registered name was Lintons Hangin Judge but we called him Bobo.


----------



## Beauseant

Our OTTB has some real winners in the "ugly names" department in his bloodlines.

The worst are:

Mumtaz Begum

Mumtaz Mahal

WHAT is a Mumtaz??

****************************************************
Other ugliness:

Flying Polly

Almahmoud

Miss Petey

Natalma

a TB not in his bloodline with an ugly name:

Mucho macho man....this one makes me cringe it is so ugly

But the UGLIEST OF THE UGLY goes to two of my boy's ancestors:

CULLULLOO

GROTON


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

None were minen thank goodness!

Ugly - he was. His owner always said he was well balanced, he was ugly all over.
Tater - ? Who knows what they were thinking.
Burner (as in hay burner) 
Pookie - he was a nasty little pony.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

I'm still laughing over "Butter my privates". I bet whoever came up with that gem is a pretty fun person lol 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> I'm still laughing over "Butter my privates". I bet whoever came up with that gem is a pretty fun person lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No one ever fessed up to that one lol the owner was pretty peeved.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile

My mom's Thoroughbred was named Sultan's Concubine.


----------



## Maverick101

This thread is hilarious..... and yes Butter my privates is too funny....

Some people have no imagination when it comes to naming horses, and some way too much LOL.

I generally hate human names for horses...drives me nuts.

I once had a boarder who named her horse_* Bradley*_....umm really! She had changed it from *Gentry* as she thought that was a dumb name....oh and Bradley is SO much better...wow

Also worked w a *Smell my socks* at the race track, as well as my Friend named her horse _*Brownie*_ as it was brown *rolls eyes*
Also have known a *Froggie, Beastly* and _*Poo*_...

Honestly


----------



## Susan Crumrine

"Daystar"....seriously, have you ever seen a star in the day? LOl
Oh and "T-bone"


----------



## apachewhitesox

Haha I don't know if these are bad but some of the names they come up with at the barn. They sometimes mae up barn names for horses when they only come with a long registered name. 

Some - Apple - has a apple shaped brand
Battery - has a bouble A brand
Rat - Shortened his registered name
I don't where these names came from but a colt called Gun and a filly called Bullet. I think they are from the same owner too. 

I really have to have a good look at some of the horses names this weekend there really are some bad ones lol.


----------



## Brighteyes

I think Banjo is sorta cute.


----------



## DrumRunner

Dialed In said:


> Tiny Pink Panties


 
I think that is rather cute! 

Butter my privates is hilarious!

HA! We pick on my sister's name allllll the time. She actually changed his barn name because she hated his name so much.. His registered name is River Oaks Ole Man and they called him Ole Man (at age 5) Well he is now known as Tucker..Poor guy..He has pretty nice bloodlines and that name is no where close to what is had to potential to be..


----------



## Lolamae

Beauseant said:


> Our OTTB has some real winners in the "ugly names" department in his bloodlines.
> 
> The worst are:
> 
> Mumtaz Begum
> 
> Mumtaz Mahal
> 
> WHAT is a Mumtaz??
> 
> ****************************************************


...but LOOK who Mumtaz Mahal is by...The Tetrach, can't be all bad. 

Mumtaz Mahal - Mumtaz Mahal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia an Empress, the Taj Mahal in Agra was built in her memory almost 400 years ago.

Begum is a title used to address a Muslim woman of high ranking.



MumtazPronunciation([mumtɑz]; _moomtaz_)Meaning_"the distinguished", "the best" or "excellent"_OriginArabic


----------



## SkyeAngel

Medway Bypass. I guess most of you have never heard of Medway. lucky you. It is a pretty nasty area near where I live. Worst name ever. 

Oh and Pooey. Poor Pooey.....


BTW I seriously found the 'butter my privates' thing hillarious!


----------



## Beauseant

Lolamae said:


> ...but LOOK who Mumtaz Mahal is by...The Tetrach, can't be all bad.
> 
> Mumtaz Mahal - Mumtaz Mahal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia an Empress, the Taj Mahal in Agra was built in her memory almost 400 years ago.
> 
> Begum is a title used to address a Muslim woman of high ranking.
> 
> 
> 
> MumtazPronunciation([mumtɑz]; _moomtaz_)Meaning_"the distinguished", "the best" or "excellent"_OriginArabic


Cool, thanks for the info! 

By the way, can I add the Tetrarch to my list of worst names?!!

What is a Tetrarch anyhow??? I'm going to go google it....it must mean something.


----------



## Beauseant

Hey ... in reading about the Tetrarch here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Tetrarch

It seems Mumtaz Mahal was famous in her own right. As is the Tetrarch. Ok, I won't make fun of their names anymore.


----------



## Countrylady1071

Sprinkles! For a black Arabian gelding. And the girl who owns him wants her western show outfit to be pink and zebra.. Poor guy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mishap

My mares registered name is breeses mishap. We just call her mishap and she totally lives up to it. I can't imagine her being named or called anything else.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thesilverspear

The sire and dam of a mare I used to own were Mr. Magoo and Gee Whiz, respectively. I thought that was unfortunate. The sire was a Three Bars baby and my horse's registered name was Angel's Bars, which isn't great either, but given the names of her parents, that could have gone much worse for her. Her barn name was Angie.

When I bought a three-year old, I found from his papers that the name he had come with when the lady I bought him from got him from the PMU folks (he was a PMU baby) was Rummy. Youch. She changed it to Dante.


----------



## Lis

I once rode a horse called Little B, short for Little ******.


----------



## heartprints62

I have a gelding named Moonshine and a married couple I ride with horses' names are Whiskey and Bailey... LOL (At least my excuse is that my horse has a crescent moon shape around one eye and he was named when I got him!)


----------



## 888vegas888

I once saw two horses (full brother and sister) The filly was "IDreamOfJeannie" (barn name Jeannie) and the colt was "IDreamOfWeenie" (barn name Weenie). The colt. Really.

I also remember an appy pony gelding called Pookie Dots. Leopard appy. Polka dots is stupid enough, but Pookie Dots?! Seriously??

I've also seen racers called "SqueezeMeForFree" and "CheckMyPackage" and "StickyFeet"

I almost bought a horse named Powder Face. He just had a normal blaze.


----------



## wyominggrandma

I had a Paint mare who's registered name was Too Tuff To Butcher... I did not name her that, always hated that name.


----------



## Jessabel

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> One time a lady at the barn was trying to name her qh foal and put up a suggestion sheet at the barn. Her mares name was butter n smoke and the stallion was private something.. someone wrote on the sheet "butter my privates". To say the least it was not the winner!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:rofl:


----------



## LostTitanic

The two worst names I have ever heard of are: Dirty Women & my stallions name was Marsh Wallow I renamed him Titan


----------



## paintluver

I will be honest when we first got PintoBean I hated his name, but now it has grown on me! We also called him beanie weanie which is no good lol


----------



## gigem88

When I bought my gelding, they nicknamed him Two Socks! It just doesn't roll off the tongue very well, so I shortened his registered name to Rebel. Took about a year, but he knows his name now.


----------



## reiningchic11

We got our mare off our friends and when they got her she had the name Tanisha... They renamed her Jesse which I personally don't think is much better but it's grown on me now
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ali M

I can't remember who told me this, but a woman at my barn has a mare with the registered name 'Too Tuff to Butcher.' FOR REAL!!!! My mouth dropped open when I heard it lol. She's got a barn name, but still!!!!!


----------



## Ali M

Ali M said:


> I can't remember who told me this, but a woman at my barn has a mare with the registered name 'Too Tuff to Butcher.' FOR REAL!!!! My mouth dropped open when I heard it lol. She's got a barn name, but still!!!!!



Oops! I guess I heard that name on these boards lol. I can't remember for the life of me what her barn name was though......

I still think that's the saddest name I've ever heard.


----------



## AlexS

When I was a teenager a friend renamed her horse Spunky Willy 
(I don't know if this translates well to American, but a Willy in England is a mans body parts).


----------



## Racing Megan

We had a filly in once called wet weekend poor lass
Also had a colt in for re training called in the pink


----------



## DeeSmith

.... I love this thread! My TB mare Maisie Mouse has some ODD names ascenders

On her dad's side (her daddy is ACCLAMATION) 
WAAJIB, AHONOORA, SEX APPEAL, SASSAFRAS, HOOPLA... 

On Her Mum's Side (her mummy is MAUGWENNA)
DANGZIG, RAZYANA, PAS DE NOM, LUV LUVIN'...

(Pas de nom means no name)

I'm sure there's a few more back a little bit further in her bloodlines but i dare look :')! 

There also a very nice horsey that i'd love to owner called Mister Pooh, was ridden by Niklas Lindback at Badminton horse trails this year!

There is also a horse on my yard that is called Cash, as in money because her owner thought it'd be funny... and another called ginger spice.. after the spice girls.!

i've also seen about 4 horses called ugly, a massive cob like giant called double decker bus... which is always a bit of a laugh at the shows! "Such and such ridding double decker bus!"

Um...! i've known a few bob's, a liam, and a dave.... 

Vodka (race horse) - gin and tonic (tb)... rum and coke (tb).... ARRRR (race horse) .... my face (tb) ... there is also a tb called Mummy, which i think it just really cute... if it wasn't a boy?

i could go on all day with tb's silly names!!


----------



## DeeSmith

Oh and my little welshie's show name ends with "Richie" and his previous owners called him shadow... which i shortened to Shay... 

Shay Richie! which got turned to Shane Richie... :3 which got shortened to Alfie... which lucky didn't stick and it went back to Shay!


----------



## waresbear

My next horse will be re-named to Butter My Privates, I will pay the extra registration fees for a name change.


----------



## reiningchic11

My mares sires name is boogers express. Her great granddam is named cimotas boogergal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thesilverspear

I'd quite like to name a horse Double Entendre. 

There's a joke in there somewhere. 

BOOM!


----------



## Beauandme

A friend of mine calls his 2 year old draft stallion- Princess Fairywings. He says he hasnt come up with a real name yet since he isnt fully grown all the way. I tell him its cruel and I call him General - LOL.


----------



## ironcowgirl21

My first horse was an Arabian Mare. When she came to me her name was Dixie. The biggest problem was that my dads Ex wife's name is Dixie.:?


----------



## ponyboy

Junebug... why name your horse after one of the most annoying creatures on the planet??

That and Blackie.


----------



## Buckskin984

At a barrel race I went to last year there was a horse named Mud Flap. I felt so bad for that horse.


----------



## PaintedFury

Buckskin984, I like that one "Mud Flap", but not as much as "Butter My Privates"! They both make me giggle!


----------



## Racing Megan

I think most warmblood horses have silly names, esp the dutch horses, most of them are nie on unpronouncable


----------



## DeeSmith

Oh! i saw the other day on a horse-y for sale website a horse called Flange... :') poor little pony!!


----------



## thesilverspear

A pal of mine got a warmblood weanling, who we all ended up calling "Weensie" when she failed to name him promptly. She finally gave him a proper name, Valaraukar (yep), around the time he turned two, but it was too late. "Weensie" had stuck as his barn name, nevermind he was maturing into a 16-ish hand WB. Luckily for the poor horse, we all graduated from university and moved to our separate corners of the planet, and when my friend took "Weensie" to a new barn, she gave them a (less geeky) shortened version of his real name. 

To me, that horse will always be Weensie.


----------



## redrum

I once had a horse in called overdraft,apparently the owner had bought him on one.I also had one called bonio,people do give their horses strange names at times..


----------



## SocietyJoe

OH! I remembered when I agisted my horse waaaay back! 

There was a hyper colt who always got him self into trouble; they ended up calling him demarss -pronounced dum - ***.


----------



## Lonestar22

My filly's barn names are Trusty and Easy.

My friend has a barrel horse that she bought froim a recently divorced man. Story goes that his wife wanted the horse and he didn't want her to have him. So he took the horse and had the word **** branded on him. I can't remeber what they call him ATM, but he does live up to his brand, he's not a very nice horse. Poor horse, though he is a nice barrel horse. 

I like the weird/funny names. Another friedn had a horses named Glue (they didnt think he was gonna be worth anything, but he's a hell of a ranch horse)Opossum, Preacher, and Topless. 

I hate the stupid girly/color names. I will never have a horse named Baby, Blackie, Dunny, Princess, Bubbles or any crap name like that. Put some thought into it!!

I like the names like Spook and Buck/Bucker. I think I'd like a good cow horse named Catty or Hand.


----------



## mcompton1973

I have an OTTB. his official name is "Bashful Flower" his barn name. Bashful. lol. I have tried to change it...but honestly...nothing seems to stick, and he knows Bashful.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

I had an appy a few years ago and his registered name was 'CA Taterbugs Moon'.. WTF? I looked back into his lines and I still have no idea where they got that from.. We called him Tater because it was the best option.


----------



## kitten_Val

I remember going to the barn where owner renamed horse to Sysco (by Sysco foods). :roll: Well.. At least not ketchup or something. We had mare called Snickers at the other barn (although I kinda liked that one). 

Yeah, "butter my privates" is just freaking hilarious! I think owner should pick it!


----------



## heartprints62

A boy at my church has a qh named Porkchop. I think it's kinda cute. 

Had a neighbor who's horse's registered name was Tattoo something, but he called her B***h and that's the name she answered to =( She was such a sweet horse though, RIP

A friend of mine has a barrel mare named Witchy... and she is!


----------



## coffeegod

Biggin. That was my horse's name. He is a big 'un but totally deserved a little more thought and panache. Hugo suites him far better and he already answers to it.


----------



## gaelgirl

I went to a rodeo this weekend, and one of the horses was named "Hooters."


----------



## Eliz

I hate generic names like Shadow, Blacky, Buddy, etc.

There are lesson ponies at my barn named Snickers and Twix, but its OK because they're cute little ponies


----------



## LetAGrlShowU

I hate my paint geldings name- Cooper. It sounds so... boring! But his registered name is Le Coupe De Gold.. yet i still would have preferred Gold, or just a randon barn name. Had I had been the one to name him it would have been Victory for the V shaped white marking on his HQ.

But hey, now my new horses name is Aidan. It just sounds like i have two sons- named Cooper and Aidan- good 'ol boy names. lol


----------



## petitepyromaniac

I loved "Tiny Pink Panties", haha! Makes me think of a cute thoroughbred mare...

"Porkchop" is sooo cute, haha! For a pony at least...


----------



## Endiku

I always thought it was mean for someone to name my girl Sour, as she seemed to think she needed to live up to that name!

I live near the racetrack though, and I've seen some pretty stupid names like

Jerkin'
Yer Mama (here comes yer mama flying down the homestretch....ahhhh...no.)
Cottage Cheese (and he was bay? really?!)
****Cado
Morris Better (Found that one to be a bit clever...but still strange)
Tinky Winky (guess where they found THEIR insperation)
Gotta Go Righ'now (ever heard the commercial? yeah)

Our BO also wanted to name our mini mule Dumbalina...go figure xD


----------



## Lonestar22

I have never heard this name, but I would totally use it. 

Into Debt

"here is Shelly riding Into Debt" Lol.


----------



## haviris

kitten_Val said:


> I remember going to the barn where owner renamed horse to Sysco (by Sysco foods). :roll: Well.. At least not ketchup or something.\QUOTE]
> 
> That's funny, I have a heifer named Heinz (as in ketchup).
> 
> I agree w/ whoever said they hate the generic names, I'm also not big on human names. My first horse was named Stuffy, I thought that was pretty bad.


----------



## Hukassa

Oh goodness, I remember once I was watched a rodeo on TV and they interviewed a little 7 year old girl who and won the barrel racing comp. and asked her what her horses name was. "Dogfood", I laughed so hard. And I remember I always loved my mom's paint horse's name she had when I was really little, Stryker..until she told me she named him after a, ahem, adult movie star, thank mom And on to food names for animals we had a pig name Jimmy Dean when I was little and now we have a mini-potbelly named Mayham.


----------



## BarnMouse

I overheard someone wanting to name their future horse "Sniff the Sleeve." Sounds like something you'd do to your dirty laundry to see if you can wear it again. :shock:


----------



## sarahsmithd

AQHA13 said:


> Alpo
> -referring to dog food


I horse I know is shown under "Almost Alpo"

poor thing


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Lonestar22 said:


> I have never heard this name, but I would totally use it.
> 
> Into Debt
> 
> "here is Shelly riding Into Debt" Lol.


Love it! :lol:


----------



## Lonestar22

Almost Alpo. Bahahahahahahaha. Thats awesome.


----------



## Shadomoon

Worst name I've ever heard was a beautiful QH mare at a stable I use to board at, her registered name was: "Gay Wimpy Jane." 



Poor Jane...

Pat


----------



## heartprints62

I was talkin about this thread with my dad and he told me his childhood horse was named Leadfoot. =)


----------



## JLynn

These are so funny, especially 'butter my privates'. I confess that I hate my horse's name. She was named Flash because she was fast. She is such a pretty girl...the name just doesn't suit her. Any ideas?


----------



## egrogan

DeeSmith said:


> .... I love this thread! My TB mare Maisie Mouse has some ODD names ascenders
> 
> On her dad's side (her daddy is ACCLAMATION)
> WAAJIB, AHONOORA, SEX APPEAL, SASSAFRAS, HOOPLA...
> 
> On Her Mum's Side (her mummy is MAUGWENNA)
> DANGZIG, RAZYANA, PAS DE NOM, LUV LUVIN'...
> 
> (Pas de nom means no name)
> 
> I'm sure there's a few more back a little bit further in her bloodlines but i dare look :')!
> 
> There also a very nice horsey that i'd love to owner called Mister Pooh, was ridden by Niklas Lindback at Badminton horse trails this year!
> 
> There is also a horse on my yard that is called Cash, as in money because her owner thought it'd be funny... and another called ginger spice.. after the spice girls.!
> 
> i've also seen about 4 horses called ugly, a massive cob like giant called double decker bus... which is always a bit of a laugh at the shows! "Such and such ridding double decker bus!"
> 
> Um...! i've known a few bob's, a liam, and a dave....
> 
> Vodka (race horse) - gin and tonic (tb)... rum and coke (tb).... ARRRR (race horse) .... my face (tb) ... there is also a tb called Mummy, which i think it just really cute... if it wasn't a boy?
> 
> i could go on all day with tb's silly names!!


Ooh....great call on Arrrrr. Racing fans check out this race call: ‪ARRRRR Horse.mp4‬‏ - YouTube He is now living a happy retirement.

Also, there was a race mare a couple of years ago called "Panty Raid," which I couldn't stand. I also remember a funny article on how sometimes off-color TB names sneak through the Jockey Club, with "Rock Hard Ten" being one, but I can't seem to put my hands on it.


----------



## egrogan

Two more cringe-worthy TB's, racing against each other:
My Wife Knows Everything vs. The Wife Doesn't Know:


----------



## MySerenity

I bred my mare years ago and the vet referred to the unborn foal as "Squirt". I swore it wouldn't stick... as least I didn't keep him as a stallion


----------



## Kitty74

I saw a horse for sale named "Catweezle". Like a cross between a cat and a weasel. Gorgeous horse, but godawful name. 

I saw a class at a show once where one pony in the class was named "deal me in" and another was named "cash me out." Made me lol.


----------



## VT Trail Trotters

Havent heard any yet. Some different ones but not that different.


----------



## Horselover165

LOL i once saw a horse named *"El Gato"* , it's spanish for 
"The Cat" ! :rofl: Gave me a kick when I heard that name :lol:


----------



## simplysouthern

I've seen some pretty bad ones - My own guy is Flashy Excitement - which is fine except he's the least excitable horse anyone has ever seen. He's been nicknamed a few different things - and at one point when I was showing him heavily several ppl at the barn offered to chip in and change his registered name to something they felt was more appropriate: "Mellow Yellow" - he's palomino. 

For the record - Butter My Privates had me laughing for real.


----------



## Sunny

I hate Sunny's registered name: My Lady Livermore.
I mean, c'mon! Liver?

Gross.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lobelia Overhill

QR

Someone called her horse In The Nude, under the impression it would be _hilarious_ to go to a show and have the commentator announce "so and so riding In The Nude" :|

I wonder what happens when the commentator is savvy enough to say the horse's name then her name...?


----------



## equiniphile

Lobelia Overhill said:


> QR
> 
> Someone called her horse In The Nude, under the impression it would be _hilarious_ to go to a show and have the commentator announce "so and so riding In The Nude" :|
> 
> I wonder what happens when the commentator is savvy enough to say the horse's name then her name...?


****, that's great.

I got a kick out of the "in the nude" :lol:

Molly's registered name is "Molly's Cat" because she's a granddaughter of Storm Cat, but for real? _Molly's Cat?_


----------



## HollyLolly

My mare's race name is Marramed... kinda weird... her mum is called Marrakech (not Marrakesh, but Marrakech with a CH?!) And her dad is called Medicean... Hence the name Marramed... haha silly horse names


----------



## Critney

"Butt Naked" was the probably the worst and most funny name I heard


----------



## Holly17

My QH mare from many years ago - "Ima Eyed Beaver."


----------



## MicKey73

I know this is an older thread, but I was just on DreamHorse and found a horse named 'Hottie Boobalottie" :shock: Whyyyyyy?


----------



## christabelle

My Arab filly was breed by a lady who put "JC" before every horse she named ( for Jesus Christ), so my filly is JC is Victorious. I really hate it, and wish I could change it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Courtney

Raging Fingers and/or Clinton's Mistress.


----------



## lolayla

Turkey Lou Pickle-worst name ever!!!!


----------



## Gidget

Teena was one and Gidget was called Beth...really now..teena(how it is spelled on her papers)and beth.


----------



## Gidget

mickey73 said:


> i know this is an older thread, but i was just on dreamhorse and found a horse named 'hottie boobalottie" :shock: Whyyyyyy?


hahahaha


----------



## sabowin

I owned a standardbred whose registered name was apparently (I didn't have his papers) Hi Big Boy. Not TOO bad, but I couldn't help but imagine it in a sultry, breathy, Marilyn Monroe voice. I called him Logan. 

My friend I ride with now has a horse whose registered name is Sheza Tight Fit. Ew.

I saw one on Craigslist with an even worse name, but can't remember it now. Something along the lines of Love's Interrupted Desire or something equally Ewww.

To switch gears, I knew a gal who had a horse named Fletcher. LOVED that name.


----------



## Jumpehunter

haha all these are so funny. but this past weekend at a horseshow my friends instructor played a joke on her and when he signed her up for her classes he wrote down under horse's name "Sponge Bob Grey Horse". . . . . OMG when they announced her in the ribbons we all just literally fell off our horses laughing!!!!!


----------



## EthanQ

my main horse right now was named Frank after the Frankfurter's hot dogs, as in he was only gonna be worth the slaughterhousess, but they were wrronnnggggg


----------



## bjb

My horse came with the name Braillz (its not even a real word!!) Others are
Pal - the palomino
Diamond - she has a diamond on her face :/
Mr. T
Speckles - the chestnut
Albert -hes really ugly i call him lumpy! lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ink

MicKey73 said:


> I know this is an older thread, but I was just on DreamHorse and found a horse named 'Hottie Boobalottie" :shock: Whyyyyyy?


I'm so glad you revived it! Some of the names on here about made me fall out of my chair laughing. 

My friend once had a QH named Peek in my Zipper (I actually love that one though) I also heard one called Unzip Me (or something along those lines) announced at the fair one year. Hehe those Zippo bred horses have all kinds of potential for slightly suggestive names. 

As far as the worst... I knew a TB colt named Green Billboard. Poor guy :-(

Oh and one more that I love. One of the horses where at my old barn was registered as Passin the Scotch barn name Scotty.


----------



## Equilove

Kashmere said:


> Spot!
> i hate that name aspecially for paints or appaloosas haha


EXCUSE ME?! My APHA gelding's name is Spot! Lol it used to be Leo, then his last owner changed it to Spot, and since she's a friend of mine I can't change it. Haha. His registered name is "Kentucky Clown"

How could anyone forget the name "ARRRGH"? It's a TB's name... the call to any race that horse in must be hilarious... "Here comes ARRRRGH!"

There's a horse at our barn named Rapid (Rapidly Impressive) and another named Wiggles. Let's not forget Big Mitzi and Little Mitzi. Oh, and let's not forget HERMAN!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

While they may not be the worst, I absolutely love hearing the call for this race!


----------



## Equilove




----------



## MySerenity

I appreciate the commentator really getting into the "ARRR". He could have phoned it in but he didn't!!

(Side note: It's good to be King. Awesome name! Not so sure about Blazing Buddah)


----------



## rosie1

My sisters ottbs registered name is loser friendly...why is this a desirable race horse name?! Barn name is woody which is not much better but I'd never tell her that haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny

I have not grown any fonder of Sunny's registered name, My Lady Livermore. Ew.

So, I have been working on a show name for her.
I think I'm going to go with Mademoiselle de Solei.
In a very rough French translation it means young lady of the sun. So, it fits in her reg. name, Lady, and her barn name, Sunny.

It's a mouthful, but I like it. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SMCLeenie

Ahahhahahahah I love the name ARRRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## NorthernMama

Some of these are hilarious! Love the names that have some thought put into them. Not into the girlie names (Barbie, Sparkles); or the ones with no thought put into them (Blackie, Spot -sorry Equilove, ******, Pal, Lightning); or the ones that are rude (although Butter My Privates is awfully funny, I still would never use that name); people names. 

Stupidest horse name I've heard in the last little while: Oreo -- two different horses. One is black and the other is actually black and white. Who wants to stand in the field and call "OORRR E OOO" ??? 

Stupidest name I almost gave a horse? Captain. But somehow it just would have fit him. Unfortuantely, we couldn't get him in the trailer to come home.


----------



## Poco1220

Totally thought of this thread today When I saw this gelding for sale:
6 yr old well broke, well gaited reg. TWH gelding - Rocky----"He's Rock Hard"

Sorry but any male horse with a name like "He's Rock Hard" sends me into a gutter minded giggle fit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

^is having a gutter minded giggle fit now too, thanks for laugh Poco!


----------



## Equilove

I like names like Watson, Winston, Oliver, etc. Makes them gentlemen :3 But I hate names like Jack or "human" names... "Savanna" (my old mustang mare) was pushing it. Lol


----------



## Ink

Hehehe horses with people names make for some awkward conversations. People tend to get the wrong idea whe you start a story off with "so I was riding Artie yesterday". Lol I've had to stop mid-story on more than one occasion to explain that I'm talking about a horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa

I knew a guy who had a bay gelding called Mag. I was like, oh, right, cool name. He told me it was short for Chick Magnet. *rolls eyes*


----------



## lilruffian

I know a guy who bought a big sorrel gelding and named him "Sorrely"


----------



## MicKey73

There's a horse on CL now, registered name: 'Slippery Issue' hmmmm...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mythilus

From working with the racehorses for years. First is their stable name and the next one after the '-' is their race name:-

Gomer
Packy - 'Bankabul'
**** - 'The Wild Thing'. Originally named 'Little ****'! He was a colt.
Ronny - 'Galaway Glow' (I named this one Blue)
George - 'Dee Jay Hennessy'
Silky - 'Silky Warrior' (this poor thing was a stallion!)
Adelaide - (Won't post his actual name as he may become famous. This one is probably going to the 2012 Olympics!)
Decoda - (A play on 'Dakota')
To Dubawi Go - 'To-The-Bar-We-Go', sired by Dubawi
Vain - 'Blue Star Song'
Medulla - we called him 'Medumdum'
Tony - 'Robbie's Way'
Ton-Ton - 'Nitonic'. I called him Charm.
Alcopop - (facepalm)

The list goes on......


----------



## reining girl

a horse i found for sale a while back was named little hairy taco :shock:


----------



## SpicedGold

The mare I lease is named Spiced Gold, which is beautiful on its own, but also at our stable are: Captain Morgan, Bacardi Breezer, Southern Comfort (Soco for short), Zambooka, Frangelico, and we sold Tequila.

We also have a gelding accidentally named Medusa, and a little Freisan/ appy cross mare is registered as Totem. Her name now is Dreamcatcher.


----------



## Courtney

MadamKing said:


> Vain - 'Blue Star Song'


Standardbred?


----------



## Allison Finch

Whether it is the worst, or not, depends...I had a student who had a horse named "Stark Naked". It was hilarious every time we went to a show and the announcer would say over the loudspeaker.."And, the next rider is ______riding STARK NAKED!!!" 

You should have seen the reactions in the stands!! LOL!!


----------



## Eclipse295

Some of the, worst names I have seen are.

Ima Impusive Lady(we called her Ashley)
Sherman ( registered name Zips Smokey Bandit no clue where they came up with his name)
Bald Face(chestnut paint with bald face)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vikki92

When i took jumping lessons one of the horses i rode was a palomino QH and his name was "Pally"!


----------



## Brighteyes

I sorta want to name a horse Silky now.  And I LOVE the name Adelaide.



Reminds me of when my friend showed his horse under the name "Your Mom". 

"And next is Robert Kingston, riding Your Mom!" :lol:


----------



## Horseychick94

There was a stb filly at the track named Wannahuckaloogi


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Brighteyes said:


> Reminds me of when my friend showed his horse under the name "Your Mom".
> 
> "And next is Robert Kingston, riding Your Mom!" :lol:


:rofl: That's hilarious!!!!


----------



## AmazinCaucasian

I had a halter bred QH that's registered name was Suicide Note


----------



## leaisthebest

the worst name i ever heard was at this barn they named on Chilly cheese dog and the other one fries i just think u should treat horses like that and give them stupid names but i got to say its kinda funny because on monday i had a chilly cheese dog with smiley fries


----------



## BornToRun

I used to take lessons on a TB gelding named Magic School Bus


----------



## kittersrox

The worst one I've seen was a rescue horse's name, Freckled Like a Chicken. Poor guy! No wonder he hasn't been adopted.


----------



## Crossover

I knew a mare whose registered name was "Buzzard Bait". The new owner paid to have the name changed. 
This was a good looking mare who threw well put together, level headed babies.


----------



## Laures

*Wost.*
Wich - in my dialect- means sausage.


----------



## iRide Ponies

Mrs Gay Lady, registered name for a nice hanoverian I saw for sale once.


----------



## DancingArabian

It's not bad but there's someone on this board whose horse's name is a very vulgar word in Spanish. Every time I see the name I get a little O.O on the inside.

The awful names are the Warmblood ones (sorry Europeans!!) but they can get impossible to pronounce or spell!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## la volpe

I used to ride a pony named Snort.


----------



## Customcanines

I hate my horse's name - Nibbles. Always seems to conjure up "Nipples". However, as soon as he saw her, my husband said my filly was the reincarnation of his old horse who was also named Nibbles. I was outvoted, and to tell you the truth, I really didn't care as long as I got my horse!!!!!


----------



## foreveramber

A camp horse I rode when I was little was named Bubbles. And I was recently at the trotters and there was one called "Bieber Fever"... Some rich owner must have told his daughter to pick the name lol


----------



## Reno Bay

I knew an Oscar and a Wilma at a barn I used to ride at.

Some of my Reno's cousins have really odd names - Deck Chair and Water Slide.
Reno also has Thong, Rough Shod, and Gay Hostess in his pedigree (along with aforementioned Mumtaz Begum).


----------



## Librahorsegal

When i got my paint horse in '08 his name was ******. So both my mom and trainer said *you have to pick a better name* . So i changed it to kalypso.

A few weeks ago,my trainer got a draft horse and her name is molly. but she didnt like that name. so she changed it to snow white. I like molly better.


----------



## drzult

I knew a horse named, "A horse"
At the shows they would say, Bob riding a horse


----------



## Ponies

Our friend has a ottb whose barn name is Wilqueen. 
They're renaming her though.. thank goodness. Lol, but I do like the horse. So calm and willing.


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM

I dont like horses named after people. My friend had a horse named Toots. I absolutely hated that name and was glad when she decided to change it but she changed it to Riley which is not really a lot better.


----------



## karliejaye

My late eventer was Hank, but the barn I bought him from called him _White Trash_...according to them because he was grey and lazy. Turns out he's only lazy when used for multiple lessons a day with a twisted wire bit and a tight martingale!
Needless to say he got a new nickname, Spanky, which some people thought was aweful, but it suited his quirky personality.


----------



## egrogan

ARTEMISBLOSSOM said:


> I dont like horses named after people. My friend had a horse named Toots. I absolutely hated that name and was glad when she decided to change it but she changed it to Riley which is not really a lot better.


Interesting...I _prefer _"people" names for animals, seems more dignified to me.

My dogs' names: (Jimmy) Carter and Delia
Cat: Newton
Horse: Isabel

Although I will agree with you, Toots is pretty bad!


----------



## Roperchick

im really tempted to name a horse Homeskillet one day and Bro-man....just to **** people off lol


----------



## Adam

I saw this one the other day, cracked me up: shesalilbitchick


----------



## AngieLee

I just read this entire thread!! amazing! lol i especially love Stark Naked. and of course butter my privates LOL

My horses original name was Zippo- when his preview owner bought him she changed it to Dakota and Cody for short. I just call him Cody. Not much better, but only because its so average. when we show, his show name is "you missed a spot" because he's a solid coloured paint. im lame, i know lol

BUT when i did my high school co-op at a standardbred racing farm they had a gelding named "sheer money" kinda Ironic as he won the least amount of money in the barn. a mare named Janice (uge) her registered name was something french i dont remember but i know it translated to "the lady in white" or something like that. and my favorite, a filly named "mud puddle" because she was born in a mud puddle. baha! The owner was also waiting for the right colt to register as "kiss my crouper" was awesomely awesome

at my barn we have a ex racing/stud Standardbred, now gelded and a therapy horse that is named Norman. absolutely HATED it when he first came to the program. but it grew on me because it suits him. would i ever name another horse that, No! not ever in a million years lol but his registered name is "Address Unknown" which i thought was nifty. Though iv had a few people walk by his stall and read the name plate and ask why we don't know his Address. lol

A lady at the barn has a mare named Raven, who was originally named Princess. ick. And my friends horses name is Skip (thought it was weird at first but im used to it now) his registered name is Skip's HiLo Sox Bar... whaaa?

I new a lesson pony named Peter Pan. poor thing

and a Tennessee Walker named Spanky. it was funny because he was a red roan but was pinkish in colour, and when he got wet, he turned almost purple. AND if a horse can be gay, he was. im not even kidding. so the name just.... fit.. in a funny way LOL

and my riding instructors stallions(now gelded but she bought him as a stallion) name is Buddy his original registered name was "Gay Bar Bud" she eventually broke down and paid to get it changed because she couldnt stand it anymore. I don't remember what it got changed to tho


----------



## Get up and go

AlexS said:


> When I was a teenager a friend renamed her horse Spunky Willy
> (I don't know if this translates well to American, but a Willy in England is a mans body parts).


I did not know that, my first horse's name was Willie. Haha, it's a normal name in America, more or less.


----------



## LonesomeRanch

I bought a pony "aqua" really? I couldn't yell aqua. Wasn't happenin. So renamed "sunny". great pony. I miss her tons, she passed away a year ago. I have an appy named freckles. I just left it. She was 17 when I got her! I figured why bother!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Adam

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> One time a lady at the barn was trying to name her qh foal and put up a suggestion sheet at the barn. Her mares name was butter n smoke and the stallion was private something.. someone wrote on the sheet "butter my privates". To say the least it was not the winner!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 

Best. Name. EVER!!! BAAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!:rofl:


----------



## alexis rose

I don't like the Shadow, Princess, Blackie, Brownie, etc names. But I do have a horse named Shadow. I got her when was 27 and she has always had the name so what was the point in changing it.

A friend just got two Appaloosas named Apple and Dumpling. Apple isn't so bad but Dumpling...........the horse is gorgeous! But that name is awful. I even told her that the horse is too pretty for such a bad name. Lol

I don't think people names are that bad. I call Phar Lap by the name Pharley sometimes. I do it most of the time because nobody can ever remember his real name.


----------



## ArabianGrace

My Mini came with the name Ratsy......Like a drown rat. I renamed him Cargo, although my mom thought that was dumb too XD Much better than Ratsy though.


----------



## WalnutPixie

This thread is hilarious. I once rode a lesson horse named Pooh. But when you said it, it really sounded like you were saying 'Poo'! Oh, good times were had whenever a new student asked me what her name was! 

The same person who named that mare also called one of her other lesson horses 'Noogie', which was actually a surprisingly fitting name for him. I believe his registered name was Something-or-other's Golden Nugget, hence the nickname. She also named one of her colts Popcorn and I think his new owners kept the name.



Oh, oh! And I once knew a stallion who's name was Hot Shot. I kid you not. I thought that was just the funniest thing in the world. I couldn't talk about him and keep a straight face.


----------



## WalnutPixie

You know, I was so tired that I actually forgot the name I had intended to talk about when I wrote that last comment.

_My_ horse came with the registered name 'Magic Diamond Beauty' when I got her as a filly. Blegh! I paid to have it changed to 'Diamond Sutra'. It was so funny though because the her breeder spoke with a bit of an accent, so when she said it it sounded like 'magic diamond byu-dy' with a D sound instead of a T sound in beauty. My poor horse! Beauty was, unfortunately, not a very fitting adjective.


----------



## mudpie

This is Gayles Golden Girl.










Granted, she was born a palomino... but it's just funny now.  They call her Gigi.


----------



## EquineBovine

Spooks the polo horse and Fugly the pinto hunter -_-*


----------



## Saranda

During the times of Soviet Union, many horses in Latvia were named after different agricultural and industrial terms. So, as an example of this trend, I can present two ancestors of my boy - Trout, the mare, and Furgon, the stud. Yeah...Also Oats, the mare and Barb, the stud. I've translated these names in English just for comprehension, but they sound just as...interesting...in Latvian.


----------



## Adam

And riding Trout's Oats while Furgon Barbed is Saranda!!! Yeah, that wouldn't work at all LOL


----------



## Saddlebag

If one could peruse all the TB's registered you'd find some gawd awful names. I sent three in to TWH, they send 10 and hope one hasn't been used. That is why there are so many seemingly riduculous names at the track.


----------



## Second Chance Sporthorses

My OTTB came to be with odd names. His Jockey Club name is Weigh Station and they called him Wally. He's now Eddie and his show name is Edward Teach (the pirate Blackbeard's real name). 

I am also not a fan of generic names, Bob, George, Snickers, etc.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65

Butter my privates is the best name ever!

For the best horserace ever google the marriage race. I was going to put a link here but thought I might get in trouble


----------



## imacooltater

My horse came with the name Tater, I call him Tate. 

About a decade ago we had a foal born that had Happy Harry and Doc Bar in his blood lines, he was a buckskin that was almost flesh colored - so he looked like he was naked, so we named him Harry's Buck Naked Bar. 
We also had one named Harry's Rump Shaker. I miss naming foals!


----------



## Breella

My Mother in Law named her new paint Kitty

as in Cats. A horse named Kitty.


----------



## Hunter65

Breella said:


> My Mother in Law named her new paint Kitty
> 
> as in Cats. A horse named Kitty.



I used to ride a little Morgan named Kitty, she was one of the funest rides ever.

One girl I know named her horse Megasaurous

Mega for short


----------



## beau159

My yearling's registered name is CK Grey Meatball. 

I do NOT call him meatball. The most ridiculous name! I bought my colt at an auction, but I know the people I bought him from. They apparently let their little niece name a few colts every year and she named the one I bought Meatball. 

My mom bought a colt that day too and we knicknamed them "Itchy and Scratchy" from the Simpsons. Because the one was always itchy, and the other one always ganged up on him!


----------



## WSArabians

I don't really think there is such thing as abad horse name. Might not make sense to us, but to their owners it must have. I have, however, came across some names I would not call mine. Dorkus was the one that realky sticks out. I didn't ask the meaning of it.


----------



## doubleopi

While this may well not be the reason they named their horse Dorcas (or Dorkus) it is a legit name...just one I wouldn't pick due to the negative connotation in today's society! And I truly enjoy unique names! Especially for animals, they don't care as long as they receive everything they need. So I try not to judge. 

*Dorkas meaning and name origin*

*Dorkas* \d(o)-r kas\ as a girl's name is a variant of *Dorcas* (Greek), and the meaning of Dorkas is "gazelle". 

Read more at Dorkas | meaning of Dorkas | name Dorkas


----------



## Sharpie

My guy is registered as Sonitas Peppy Lena (San Peppy, Chick Olena lines) but what the heck to call him? At his previous home he came in as Red Man and they changed it to Dun D, since he's a red dun horse... So he got named after Jayne Cobb from Firefly to match two other critters I own that are named after characters in that show (Hoban Washburne and Simon Tam).


----------



## Ellieandrose

I know a horse who's name is Laptop... And another who's name is Rommy, short for CD Rom and a ridding school pony called mouse, now Im just waiting for desktop and keyboard.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Foxhunter

The worse name I ever came across was many years ago, he was by a horse called SOUND TRACK out of a mare called CREEPY CRAWLY - he was very well named but it was horrible.
Can anyone guess what he was called - it comes from using both parents names.


----------



## AsBr96

I think my horse has the worse name, but it stuck with her. her name is Mouffette (Moo-fet) it means "skunk" in french lol


----------



## Hunter65

Foxhunter said:


> The worse name I ever came across was many years ago, he was by a horse called SOUND TRACK out of a mare called CREEPY CRAWLY - he was very well named but it was horrible.
> Can anyone guess what he was called - it comes from using both parents names.



Hmmmm I have no clue but am dying to know


----------



## Toymanator

I went on a dude ranch ride once with a horse named "Satan's Revenge"


----------



## Britt

Don't really have many bad horse names... 

but I once knew a bull named *Beefcakes*. And my family used to own a white bull that we called * Coconuts*. We have another bull now, and, you guess it... his name is *One-Nut*...


----------



## Foxhunter

Hunter65 said:


> Hmmmm I have no clue but am dying to know


Well, as I said he was well named (Sound Track/Creepy Crawly) but nothing posted here has beaten 

TAPE WORM!


----------



## Hunter65

Foxhunter said:


> Well, as I said he was well named (Sound Track/Creepy Crawly) but nothing posted here has beaten
> 
> TAPE WORM!



Awe poor horse


----------



## grayshell38

My BO's gelding came with the name Crow King. If you'll notice, when you say it fast, it sounds like dying. LOL. "He's Croaking". We just end up calling him Crow.

Oh, and a friend's gelding has a registered name of "Sassy Buckwheat". Very masculine. :-D


----------



## aspin231

I'm a fan of unusual horse names!
My horse came with the name Whiskey- and he already knew it. When I list the names of my pets (Miata, Akasha, Bufu, Michi and ... Whiskey...) everyone knows which one I didn't name! I call him Mr. Whiskerson most of the time.

I've also known a horse named Kitty, like some one posted. Also a horse named Mr. T, like another posted!

I knew a mare named Pickle as well... that one hasn't shown up yet!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks

Hmm .. Pinto. Mon Gamin's barn name - its very creative!


----------



## roljess

I once rode a horse named Haybale  
I knew a horse named Brownie. An andalusian named Flamante (fluh-mahn-tay)... 
and I know a TB gelding who's registered name is Beauty's Last Dance.. His barn name is Oops and he totally lives up to that. Nobody mentions the dance name 
His owner's two year old daughter just got a pony and his name is Mocklate Milk (she can't say chocolate well). And her cousin named his new pony Hot Rod. 
I've known TB's: Dakota Joe, Doublicious (a few other gum names from the same barn), Palm Heart, Whatasweetheart, Chicken Hawk... I'm sure there's more I can't think of now, I heard a lot of interesting ones at the track this summer "Lord of Love"...


----------



## AshsStorm

"Glow Ball" was a horse who had been shipped to a barn where I boarded. When he first came off of the trailer, I thought they were mispronouncing "Global" but when I called him by that, I was corrected. "It is Glow Ball". Haha my bad. :mrgreen:

Before I bought Stormy, he was a 'problem' horse at the barn I worked for. Everyone called him "The Devil" for obvious behavioral reasons but also due to the fact that he had allergies and the whites of his eyes were always red. He really wasn't bad though.. He was just scared and had no clue what the rough handed barn owner wanted from him. I should add that after a gentle hand and years of love :grin:, he is now a very well rounded, gentle, sweet, loving, precious, (I could go on and on ;-)) horse.


----------



## AngieLee

Hunter65 said:


> Butter my privates is the best name ever!
> 
> For the best horserace ever google the marriage race. I was going to put a link here but thought I might get in trouble


ahahaha I just watched it! that's hilarious!! I hope those are gage race accouterments lol


----------



## gypsygirl

i know a horse named saddle pad


----------



## fkonidaris

Stoddard, Haha...my horse's registered name is Freedom Frosty Jean, but her barn name is Spooky Spook...lol. Most people think it's because she's black. It's actually because she IS spooky. Lucky for her/me, I don't ever plan on selling her.


----------

